

Show HN: Threaded, long-form Twitter discussions - zerostar07

Twthread is a twitter app that allows you to create discussion threads that are also posted on twitter. Your replies are displayed in an organized, orderly way, and they can also be longer than 140 characters.<p>Example thread: http://twthread.com/8/<p>Hope someone finds it useful :)
======
zerostar07
lazy link: <http://twthread.com/8/>

------
jeffool
I'd love a better way to read Twitter conversations. Just posted hoping a few
pals sign up and try.

